# Help rescues win money!!!!



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I voted for the Southern Ontario Animal Rescue that is based out of my city. I hope they all win!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Just bumping up so you can vote for your favorite rescue


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Bumping incase people still want to vote


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have been voting for my rescue. Great Rescue of NE Fla


----------

